

The true size of - ingve
https://s3.amazonaws.com/thetruesize.com/mockup.html

======
gus_massa
Weird URL, but interesting site. Is this the official/canonical URL?

For an easy visual effect, drag your favorite country near the south/north
pole.

I think that in this map the size of the country changes, but the shape is
fixed. The shape of the country should get deformed while moving it.

